# Neighbor's remote is changing my channels!



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm having a problem where my neighbor's Dish UHF remote is changing my channels and, apparently, my remote is changing his channels. As a result we end up having channel changing wars. 

I've got a 722k. Is there anyway for me to change the UHF remote's channel/code to something else?

Thanks,


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, you can change things around.

See page 72 in the ViP722K manual. Consider the information on page 75 as well.


----------



## Tulsacoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Or just swap remotes with each other :lol:


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

harsh said:


> Yes, you can change things around.
> 
> See page 72 in the ViP722K manual. Consider the information on page 75 as well.


Thanks much. I went to the online user guide and printed out those pages.


----------



## stelldesign (Jun 26, 2006)

This was happening to us as well. I called Dish and they walked us through the steps to fix it:
-Take this remote to the tv with the receiver next to it.
-Once there on the receiver itself press the button that says System Info.
-With the system info screen up see what the number in the white box is next to Secondary remote address is, then on the remote, press and hold the SAT button until all of the other buttons at the top light up, then let go of SAT button, while the SAT button is lit up, press 1 3 and then the pound (#) button, after the SAT button stops flashing press record and see if the number on the screen changes to 13.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

stelldesign said:


> This was happening to us as well. I called Dish and they walked us through the steps to fix it:
> -Take this remote to the tv with the receiver next to it.
> -Once there on the receiver itself press the button that says System Info.
> -With the system info screen up see what the number in the white box is next to Secondary remote address is, then on the remote, press and hold the SAT button until all of the other buttons at the top light up, then let go of SAT button, while the SAT button is lit up, press 1 3 and then the pound (#) button, after the SAT button stops flashing press record and see if the number on the screen changes to 13.


The above procedure will not work if your code is already 13. You'll have to use a different code then. :grin:


----------

